# Using netmap with ntop



## KernelPanic (Jul 9, 2013)

I've been trying to coax better performance out of a FreeBSD server running ntop. With a 10 GbE link (aka a firehose) the bottleneck appears to be bpf and/or libpcap. Someone mentioned I should give netmap a try since it has a wrapper for libpcap.

I've managed to build a FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE kernel with netmap enabled, but I have no clue how to get the wrapper working. I noticed some tools located in /usr/src/tools/tools/netmap but a `make all install` simply creates a few binaries (bridge, libnetmap.so, pcap.o, pkt-gen and testpcap) in that same directory. I'm not a programmer so I'm not sure where they should go.


----------

